# Cubers in WPB,FL



## Jason Smith (Aug 4, 2017)

Any groups in the WPB,FL area?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 6, 2017)

WPBFL = Worst Personal Best For Life?


----------



## Jason Smith (Aug 6, 2017)

Jason Smith said:


> Any groups in the WPB,FL area?


West Palm Beach, Florida. Nice one


----------

